# Special Assessments



## Meme (Oct 28, 2008)

Just been hit by a special assessment at Club Land' or again. Would like to know is it just this resort or are others in the Caribbean having the same problem?


----------



## dchilds (Oct 28, 2008)

Meme said:


> Just been hit by a special assessment at Club Land' or again. Would like to know is it just this resort or are others in the Caribbean having the same problem?



Pelican has a special assessment this year.  Average about $320 per unit.


----------



## lovearuba (Nov 11, 2008)

*aruba ocean club*

We have a huge one coming our way, go to the Marriott links, it will make you sick


----------



## JillC (Nov 12, 2008)

*Snowdance Vacation Club at Ascutney Mountain*

Snowdance is also getting an assessment, I think around $500.  Apparently Orange Lakes took the resort over.  But the resort is pretty run down.  Needs roofs, new walkways, etc.


----------



## ljwhit (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a $1100 (ouch) special assessment last year......... and had a $250 one about three years earlier.


----------



## Meme (Apr 4, 2009)

*Special assesments*

Thanks for the info everyone.  Have not been on the site for a while.


----------



## judj8906 (Apr 21, 2009)

*club landor*

Did anyone else rec this notice from club landor requesting a 2009 budget assessment $294.53 due by 5-1-09?


----------



## caribbean (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes Special Assessments do occur ocassionally at other resorts. But Land'Or has much more than the norm when it comes to all of their irregular fees.


----------



## lunarbrian (Apr 23, 2009)

*CDM*

Casa Del Mar in Aruba is having a special assessment of $600 for 2 bedroom units and $540 for one bedroom units. Cost is split over three years.


----------



## Meme (Apr 29, 2009)

judj8906 said:


> Did anyone else rec this notice from club landor requesting a 2009 budget assessment $294.53 due by 5-1-09?



We got an assessment for $107 but we have only every 3yr use


----------

